# Lowrance elite 7 HDI



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Friday I ordered an elite 7 hdi. Got a smoking deal from Brian at bbg marine. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll get it hooked up and post up a few pics next week or so.
Anyone else order one yet?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Heard they were back ordered. You ordered yours with no issue?? What is bbg's&#174; number???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

No problems at all. 
1888-570-0916 
Pm sent


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I buy my stuff from Brian. He's very knowledgable and has good prices. He's a good source for sure.


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

I am looking to get the Elite 7 HDI very soon, but I am trying to figure what, if any, detailed mapping software is compatible?

I can't seem to find which system may be compatible (Insight HD, Navionics, etc.), or if those systems have the Ohio and Kentucky lakes that I will be fishing supported.

Anyone have knowledge or suggestions? Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

What lake do you fish? I can check the base map that is loaded on my unit. 

I wanted to see what the base maps looked like on the unit before I dropped $100 for a map card. 
I'm happy with the base. Alum creek, Indian lake, even some smaller lakes are on here to my surprise.
Give Brian an email at bbgmarine, I'm sure he will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

I fish Kentucky lake, and plan on hitting East Fork, Ceasars Creek, and Paint Creek this year. I just moved back to SW Ohio, so I have a large learning curve ahead of....hoping technology can help!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I fish all those lakes and they are all on my HDS units. I have basemap one one unit and Insight on another. 
When I zoom in on Insight, it turns to basemap so I wouldn't get too excited about Insight. Nothing wrong with basemap at all. One thing I do like about Insight is at Ky Lake I can see the bouys ahead on the mapping so i can watch for them.


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, I knew all of those lakes were avail for the HDS unit software, I just wasn't sure if it would be the same for HDI. I am certainly hoping so!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

gray0630 said:


> Yes, I knew all of those lakes were avail for the HDS unit software, I just wasn't sure if it would be the same for HDI. I am certainly hoping so!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would think so. A friend of mine has an elite5 and he has them.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I checked my hdi and there on there not the greatest contour lines though. Basically like the odnr maps of the lake.


----------

